# I need help.. Neverwinter Nights - HOTU



## Chaz (Apr 26, 2004)

Ok I need some kind of winning strategy to kick the azz of the bad guy in the last battle. I have a mage( 26th level I think ) and I cant get past this guy successfuly. Ive tried many many many many ma..(well you get the idea) ways to defeat him. I can barely hurt him, most spells do nothing. Ive tried to banish him, hurt him with one of my major powerfull weapons, unloaded all my spells on him, tried all kinds of spell combos, summoned all kinds of creatures to aid me, used a couple epic spells... etc. etc. etc.. And I cant seem to get him. Of the two choices strong fighter companions I have (the tiefling & the recovered paladin) he turns them both against me(only the little bard from the first two storys stays with me).

Surely its possible for any class to win. I mean, its just doesnt seem right that they would make it impossible to win after going through all that with any class. My mage has all kinds of strong weapons, magic items etc... just maybe not the ones I need maybe?

Anyway surely somebody can tell me how to defeat this bad azzed devil with my mage. Please help. 

Thanks in advance.

Peace


----------



## KenM (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm having the same problem, I can't get past the last fight. I have an uber dwarf fighter. No matter what weapon I try to use, it says weapon ineffective. I can't hurt him.


----------



## Chaz (Apr 26, 2004)

There has got to be a way... I mean come on haha.

I can manage to hurt him enough the first phase of the fight to get him to leave and send in the first wave of troops.. sometimes...just barely....
 But by then im spent and when he returns for the second fight im toast...

PLEASE somebody help.   

Peace

And good luck to you KenM


----------



## drnuncheon (Apr 26, 2004)

Maybe he'll go away if you call him names.

J
Obscure Hints R'Us


----------



## Eccles (Apr 26, 2004)

It's a tough fight, and I can't help those of you playing mages, as I did it as a druid.

What + bonus do you have on the swords you fighters are wielding? You need an epic weapon (ie. +6 or more), as I understand it.

And his turning of the allies against you is obviously based upon some sort of dice roll, as I kept the reformed blackguard woman with me.

(Good job, too - she actually killed him. My sword was too feeble and I had to just sit back and keep healing her!)


----------



## drnuncheon (Apr 26, 2004)

Eccles said:
			
		

> And his turning of the allies against you is obviously based upon some sort of dice roll, as I kept the reformed blackguard woman with me.



 I believe it's based on how you treat your allies - the conversation choices you make when talking with them, etc.

 J
 ...of course, you could call them names to keep them on your side, too...


----------



## DMFirebow (Apr 26, 2004)

drnuncheon said:
			
		

> I believe it's based on how you treat your allies - the conversation choices you make when talking with them, etc.
> 
> J
> ...of course, you could call them names to keep them on your side, too...




Actually if you got their TRUE names from the Keeper of Names, you can tell them to stay on your side, and they do not have a choice.  You do have to have a +6 or better weapon to hurt him.  I had a +7 Hasted Regenerating Axe of the Culling, a Dwarf Rogue/Fighter, about 28 total levels, a STR of 32, AC nearly 40, and both NPCs helping me.  I had the guy beat easily.


----------



## drnuncheon (Apr 26, 2004)

DMFirebow said:
			
		

> Actually if you got their TRUE names from the Keeper of Names, you can tell them to stay on your side, and they do not have a choice.



 Yeah. I was trying to be all subtle, see.

 J


----------



## Chaz (Apr 27, 2004)

Yeah my sword is like +7 or +8 with keen and does acid damage etc. etc .etc... keeping your henchmen is a loyalty based thing that checks persuation or whatever. Mine is low.
As far as true names.. I had just spent my gold to upgrade weapons when I got sucked into that long period of game where they lead you around by the nose. Then I got into that second part that led to the names gal and I had TONS of equipment to sell but no gold... *sigh* so I couldnt buy other names. And once you leave you cant get back to her.. Or can you? did I miss something?

Anyway im realy pissed about this. Ive tried dozens of times/ways now and still cant kill him. I even tried going to easy setting(which ive NEVER done before..) and still get my azz handed to me. 

It looks like I need to have one of the major companions with me to get it, but cant win them over due to low persuade/bluff/intimidate or whatever.

Come on folks there has got to be a way. Please help me. I cant have gone this far just to watch him kill me(after a long battle) time & time again. At this point id almost concider a cheat just to get it over with.. But there must be a strategy I just havent found yet.

Thanks for the replys so far, but somebody with a winning idea please respond. My mental health depends on me kicking this guys azz.   

Peace

EDIT: I do have a savegame where im with the keeper of names. Problem is I only have like 134,000 or so gold on me at that time and need 200.000 to get valens or arabeths name. *sigh* And of course there is no way to sell all the shwag(about 200-300,000 worth) on me, and cant get back to her once I do sell... What a rotten game design.

Somebody help please. I wouldnt even mind playing from here if somebody knew how to edit in the gold I need with the keeper of names to get me a chance later in the battle by keeping my henchman loyal & helping me..

HELP.........


----------



## LightPhoenix (Apr 27, 2004)

Acid damage works against him, so Melf's Acid Arrow, Acid Flasks, and the like will do significant damage to him.  Otherwise, I don't really know as a mage.

As a high-level Bard, Bard Song actually gives you a small enough boost to usually damage him, so if you had Deekin advance that way that might work.

Also, the tiefling is, as far as I can tell, near impossible to keep on your side without his true name.  Domination and similar spells will work on the "allies", and if you have a high enough spell DC it will be hard for any of them to resist it.


----------



## Asmo (Apr 27, 2004)

As far as I understand this game ( wich I really love! ) is not to "win" by beating the BBEG with brute force, but rather with His True Name. I know, I also wanted to beat this guy with my weapons - wich I finally did, after trying some diffrent tactics - and if you choose that path it becomes very hard. The only way that I was able to beat him was by using Choking Powder. It worked like a charm: he often failed his fort save and then it was pretty easy. Hit him with all you got while he´s Dazed.
Other than that I wasn´t able to defeat him.

Asmo


----------



## Chaz (Apr 27, 2004)

*sigh*

Ok thanks. I will try some of the suggestions . Im not sure if I will have any success. If anyone has any other ideas/tips/strategys they want to share for my mage to use, please do.

Thanks.

Peace


----------



## Chaz (Apr 28, 2004)

As a last resort, and I hate to even ask this... but does anyone know how I can edit in just enough gold to my char on the save game where im still with the knower of names so I can buy the true name of my companion? So at least I can have that extra help at the last battle.

Or if not im still hoping for a good strategy that can help me win in battle without that.

Peace


----------



## Atelos (Apr 28, 2004)

Chaz said:
			
		

> I do have a savegame where im with the keeper of names. Problem is I only have like 134,000 or so gold on me at that time and need 200.000 to get valens or arabeths name. *sigh* And of course there is no way to sell all the shwag(about 200-300,000 worth) on me, and cant get back to her once I do sell... What a rotten game design.




There _is_ a way to sell your loot, though you may have rendered it impossible for this particular game, and even if you haven't you won't get as good a price as you'd get selling to the merchants back near the door to the Reaper's domain.  There was a bottle in the treasure of the drow on the second level of undermountain, the one where you are looking for the different colored chains, that calls a Djinni merchant to trade with you, so unless you sold it you can use that to raise the money you need.


----------



## ValamirCleaver (Apr 28, 2004)

Chaz,

I would go to Neverwinter Vault and download Leto  if you want to edit your character in your saved game. You can edit the amount of gold in your character's inventory among many other things concerning your character. Be sure to follow the guide in the taskpad when doing so.


----------



## Chaz (Apr 29, 2004)

Ok thanks ValamirCleaver. I have started palying an old savegame that basicaly is the very beginning of the 3rd chapter(ouch). Its tedious having to go through all that again, and worse it looks like some of the excellent loot I got first time around was random ... and my rolls arent coming up as good this time around. I may have a look at that program you suggest. It might save my tattered nerves. Haha.

Peace


----------



## LightPhoenix (Apr 30, 2004)

Chaz said:
			
		

> Ok thanks ValamirCleaver. I have started palying an old savegame that basicaly is the very beginning of the 3rd chapter(ouch). Its tedious having to go through all that again, and worse it looks like some of the excellent loot I got first time around was random ... and my rolls arent coming up as good this time around. I may have a look at that program you suggest. It might save my tattered nerves. Haha.



If it makes you feel any better, I had to go through the third chapter a good six or seven times, most of them because of bugs.


----------



## KenM (Apr 30, 2004)

I downloaded Leto, did everything it told me to, changed that line in the file, and my changed character did not show up.


----------



## Chaz (Apr 30, 2004)

Ok just a quick update...

I finaly defeated him!! Yay me   

I went and downloaded that Leto program.. But didnt install it. I left a message on the site asking if it was able to do the gold thing on my save for sure or not. And a guy wrote in a comment that all I had to do was use the debug mode to give my guy the needed gold on the save game(it was soooo simple). 

I did that, got my companions name, and woopi I kicked the devils azz just like I wanted to. I had to rez my companions a couple times still. And it was still a hard fight.. but it was doable and not hard at all by comparison. 

So thanks everyone. I found my info, in a round-about way, by asking here first. Thanks for all the tips and ideas. 

Now I have to find a good module to run my mage in and get him some more levels. I hope they put out another official add on soon.

Peace all.


----------



## KenM (Apr 30, 2004)

So, how do you do the debug mode to give gold? I'll try that.


----------



## physicscarp (May 1, 2004)

KenM said:
			
		

> So, how do you do the debug mode to give gold? I'll try that.




While in the game, hit the ` key.  That's the tilda key.  A prompt will appear in the upper left corner of the screen.  Type *DebugMode 0* (that's a zero).  Some of the traps or triggers may appear on overlaid on the world now.  If you press TAB, a list of commands can be entered into the prompt.  I believe the one for gold is *GiveGold xxx* , where xxx is the amount of gold you wish to give.  Once the command is typed, press Enter, and use the mouse to select your character.  Viola!  Instant gold! Or XP, or levels, or abilities, etc.

Once you're finished cheating (shame on you all!)  , type *DebugMode 1* in to the prompt again, followed by Enter, and the prompt will disappear, and your game will resume normally.  Enjoy!

Carp


----------



## Chaz (May 2, 2004)

KenM said:
			
		

> So, how do you do the debug mode to give gold? I'll try that.




Actualy that formula he gave you is close.. 
start by hitting the ` key
then type DebugMode1
hit the ` key again
type dm_givegold 10000(or whatever amount of gold)
click on character
hit ` again
type DebugMode0

Thats how I did it anyway. And in answer to CarpBrain, yeah its cheating... But if you read all my posts you know I tried everything else first. And even at this I only took enough gold to get my gold up to the 200k I needed. And thats it. I didnt even load that cheat program. 
I dont like even asking for hints.. But I had put in the time on this game and tried all avenues I could to get tips and strategys first. None worked. It was the only way I could defeat him. And even then All I did was get the 65k or so gold more I needed to use a system build into the game to aid me.
I hate that I had to do it. But after all the effort and time I put in I dont feel to bad for using the small cheat I did.

Peace


----------



## Heretic Apostate (May 3, 2004)

Anyone know of a legitimate way to get the two upgrades on the cheap?  I've got Neverwinter Nights, but don't have the upgrades...

Also, what sort of user-created campaigns have been made for the upgrades?


----------



## LightPhoenix (May 3, 2004)

Heretic Apostate said:
			
		

> Anyone know of a legitimate way to get the two upgrades on the cheap? I've got Neverwinter Nights, but don't have the upgrades...



Aside from trying to find used copies or possibly getting them cheap off of eBay or some similar site, I don't particularly know.



> Also, what sort of user-created campaigns have been made for the upgrades?



Pretty much all of them coming out now are for SoU and HotU, but take a look around at the Vault, where pretty much every module is archived.


----------



## KenM (May 3, 2004)

OK, spent thsa last hour trying to do BOTH debug modes mentioned here to get gold, and I get DEBUG MODE NOT FOUND no matter what way I try it. I dowloaded that Leto program and it did nothing for me. Very frustrated. I know to tey and get Leto to work I have to change a line in another NWN file. How can I get my debug mode to work?      :\


----------



## KenM (May 3, 2004)

Double post.


----------



## Greylock (May 4, 2004)

You have to edit your NWN.ini file if you do not have the expansions. Change the lines DebugMode and Enforce Legal Chars to the value of one. If that seems obscure, just buy the expansions. Or don't cheat. Your choice ;p.


----------



## KenM (May 4, 2004)

I have both expansions, what do i have to change in that file?


----------



## Chaz (May 6, 2004)

I didnt have to do anything special to get it to work. It worked for me right the first time with no problems. I just yped the stuff i mentioned above and clicked on my char. It was pretty simple. Im not sure why it wont work for you. Im sorry, I have no clue.  :\ 
Good luck though.

Peace


----------



## The Forsaken One (May 8, 2004)

lol you bunch of cheaters 

Mephistoles as he's called respectively as a duke of 3 layers of hell iirc is easily defeatable by a mage. 

You just learn Mestils Acid Breath, you memorize all your 3rd level spells slots with the spell, then all your 5th level spell slots with empowered mestils acid breaths, then all your 6th level spell slots with maximized MABs, then all your 7th level slots with quickened MABs, then all your 8th level slots with horrid wiltings, all your 9th level spells with errr... dunno, make it exiting. You throw all that against him which should easily kill him, and if that doesn't do it a Greater Ruin and a Hellball to boost.

Works every time for me.

And your henchmen can be coerced through truenames, or if yuo treated them well and inquired enough to their personal state and had all conversations with them about their beliefs and background you wont even need that. (A high diplomacy or persuasion skill does it as well for me and 100% succes in combination with treating them well and acting interested.).

That's the surest way to kill mephisto without resorting to cheats as a wizard.


----------



## KenM (May 8, 2004)

I am dissapointed that the game ended when it did. I wanted to go and kill the wizard you rescue at the end of chapter one. I rescue him, and he puts a geas(SP?) on you to get you into the rest of the game, you have no chance to avoid it, I hate railroading. That, and the mimic you had to kill that stole your armor with no chance of you avoiding it made no sense. "the mimic only eats gems", if the mimic only eats gems, why the heck did he take my armor?  Other then that, decent expansion.


----------

